# Yeouch!



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Took a couple weeks off on account of my shoulder. This is what I get. At least I'm consistent at hitting something! 









And let's not talk about something else sticking out that I managed to string slap. How?! Looking forward to more practice. The pain says it's working!


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Ouch, got an old leather jacket lying around? Denim might help some too.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I think they sell a guard you put on the inside of the forearm to prevent Yeouchies.


----------



## Vamppire (Oct 21, 2013)

Ive been there before. I did it once last year and then a week later did it again. Boy was I in pain!!!!


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Looking at the picture, I'd say that "Yeouch" was deserving of capital letters! Hope it heals quick!


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

I have an arm guard, but archery is a man's sport, so it's about five hundred times too large and drives me nuts. Going to have to use it if I keep shooting this way though!


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

indie said:


> I have an arm guard, but archery is a man's sport, so it's about five hundred times too large and drives me nuts. Going to have to use it if I keep shooting this way though!


Looks like it would be worth trying to resize it!


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

It only takes a few times of that to correct your stances and mindful of what your doing. I don't use a arm guard at all.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Meh. I'd say I could just tough it out, but the bruising in that pic was through a thick sweatshirt. You should see those arrows sinking in the target though, woohoo!


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

wesley762 said:


> It only takes a few times of that to correct your stances and mindful of what your doing. I don't use a arm guard at all.


Toward the end I wasn't hitting my arm but I wasn't sure if I was getting it right or just starting to shy away. Figured I'd use the guard and work on not needing it, but in the meantime, my arm won't take much more of that abuse.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

indie said:


> Toward the end I wasn't hitting my arm but I wasn't sure if I was getting it right or just starting to shy away. Figured I'd use the guard and work on not needing it, but in the meantime, my arm won't take much more of that abuse.


What kind of bow are you using?


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Two years ago my 16 year old daughter watches hunger games and asks if we can get her a bow. I go get her a recurve. ten minutes after we get home she did this. I was really scarred that she would give up on it.

She has gotten perty good snap shooting the thing.








here she is stalking chip munks in the fence row.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

wesley762 said:


> What kind of bow are you using?


Traditional native longbow.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

indie said:


> Traditional native longbow.


Ok, that makes more since than, ya those take more work to not turn your arm into a punching bag from the string.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Amazon: Tarantula Youth Armguard (Camo) 

Amazon: Neet Products Youth 5-1/2" Ventalated Pink Armguard

Amazon: Tarantula Sleeve Wrap Armguard (Camo)

Amazon: Reusable Thin Matte Silicone Nipple Cover Pasties


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

I don't use an arm guard either but then I am a compound bow shooter and may not be as prone to this as someone using more traditional gear. I have managed to do that a couple of times and it dang sure gets your undivided attention in no uncertain terms!


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

indie said:


> Took a couple weeks off on account of my shoulder. This is what I get. At least I'm consistent at hitting something!
> 
> View attachment 3134
> 
> ...


Sorry about your pain and boo boo, but come on, "that's not your shoulder"! :mrgreen: I've been there and done that and I will be the first to say, I'm no bow hunter. My boo boo's didn't get that bad, as I whimped out before it got to that point. You need someone who knows bow shooting to watch you and show you what your doing wrong and how to correct it. Hang in there, you have the proper grit, just need to finess <sp? it a little.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Prepadoodle said:


> Amazon: Reusable Thin Matte Silicone Nipple Cover Pasties


OMG :lol:


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

alterego said:


> Two years ago my 16 year old daughter watches hunger games and asks if we can get her a bow. I go get her a recurve. ten minutes after we get home she did this. I was really scarred that she would give up on it.
> 
> She has gotten perty good snap shooting the thing.
> View attachment 3137
> ...


 that's a cool picture.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

indie said:


> OMG :lol:


Without pictures it never happened!!!!!!! just sayin....  This topic is getting better every post.
Just for educational reasons though........ We're all adults here so nothing to get upset about:roll:


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

indie said:


> OMG :lol:


How soon before someone comes out with navel covers?


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

ekim said:


> Without pictures it never happened!!!!!!! just sayin....  This topic is getting better every post.
> Just for educational reasons though........ We're all adults here so nothing to get upset about:roll:


There's a reason someone invented breastplates!  Fortunately, that was a one time event, I think. Maybe that's why there are padded bras too!


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I was gonna add a link to a padded leather bra, but couldn't find one that offered sufficient coverage to be much use to you. I would have looked more, but suddenly developed the need for a cold shower.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Allow me...

























As for cold showers, it's 40 and raining here today!


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

indie said:


> Allow me...
> 
> View attachment 3170
> 
> ...


WOW love the last one. Think its appropriate to wear under scrubs?


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

tirednurse said:


> WOW love the last one. Think its appropriate to wear under scrubs?


I know, right? I had to save the best for last. If that's what our post-apocalyptic world looks like, I'm down for it! 

I like the idea of hiding that under scrubs. Look all soft and gentle on the outside, but underneath hides a core of steel....


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

indie said:


> I know, right? I had to save the best for last. If that's what our post-apocalyptic world looks like, I'm down for it!
> 
> I like the idea of hiding that under scrubs. Look all soft and gentle on the outside, but underneath hides a core of steel....


Ok, enough of the "I am Women hear me Roar"... I'll give you your do, but easy on the macho stuff, please. j/k This country needs more females to step up and be what they can be and I don't mean feminest<sp? you know what I mean, women that can do more than look pretty/sexy and pop out babies(that's not a bad thing about women though) but not wimper in the corner and beg for forgiveness. Just don't look down on men for doing what has been their role for centuries. We all should be Free Americans and help each other when needed, but we should not have to run away / or wait for help to come save us regardless of gender. But don't get your undies in a wad when you put on that look that drives men wild and then stand there with their tongues dragging the ground and a grin from ear to ear. Not that the females here would do that though, or they wouldn't be here! I think I'm getting in over my head here..... hey guys, I need some help!


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

This is my philosophy on gender roles: Ephesians 5:22-23. Not the popular one but it fits who I am. I think there is a lot of leeway in this to maintain personal freedom and decisions. Following those principles in marriage does not by any means include becoming helpless and completely dependent; quite the opposite, in fact. To each her own though, and I'm not about to judge how someone else feels on it. 

There is a trend in this country to push men away from leadership roles and the confidence to pull it off. I actually think all that sensitivity crap is BS. Take a look at No More Mr. Nice Guy. Good book on why there are so many more nice guys. Contrary to popular belief, I don't think most women really do want a nice guy. 

That being said, anyone other than my husband trying to tell me what to do is going to be in for a surprise.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Submitting your will to your husband is the right way to live - my personal caveat - as long as he listens to your counsel before he makes up his mind and his mind is clear in the path of the Lord.

sorry Indie, I am a minister and I have to deal with men that are not always connected to Christ but feel that their wives should still be bound to their own whims.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

PaulS said:


> Submitting your will to your husband is the right way to live - my personal caveat - as long as he listens to your counsel before he makes up his mind and his mind is clear in the path of the Lord.
> 
> sorry Indie, I am a minister and I have to deal with men that are not always connected to Christ but feel that their wives should still be bound to their own whims.


I can just imagine that you do. Fewer people are connected to _anything_ these days, let alone God. It's a sound principle, but like anything, it can be twisted to accommodate less than pure intentions.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

indie said:


> I can just imagine that you do. Fewer people are connected to _anything_ these days, let alone God. It's a sound principle, but like anything, it can be twisted to accommodate less than pure intentions.


You can understand why it is refreshing to have that passage come from a woman (other than my daughter) for a change. Keep it going!


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

ekim said:


> Ok, enough of the "I am Women hear me Roar"... I'll give you your do, but easy on the macho stuff, please. j/k This country needs more females to step up and be what they can be and I don't mean feminest<sp? you know what I mean, women that can do more than look pretty/sexy and pop out babies(that's not a bad thing about women though) but not wimper in the corner and beg for forgiveness. Just don't look down on men for doing what has been their role for centuries. We all should be Free Americans and help each other when needed, but we should not have to run away / or wait for help to come save us regardless of gender. But don't get your undies in a wad when you put on that look that drives men wild and then stand there with their tongues dragging the ground and a grin from ear to ear. Not that the females here would do that though, or they wouldn't be here! I think I'm getting in over my head here..... hey guys, I need some help!


WOW now Ekim, you better be careful!
I totally believe men are the stronger physically, and according to the bible a man should be the head of the household. I also think women are smarter than most men because dispite our never shutting up ( ) we are always thinking and using both sides of our brains not just one part of it. 
We are a complement to men not compitition. Just wish people would remember that.

I happen to think the bra we spoke of to be very feminine. not at all tough as nails or macho.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I see 4 aspects to humans: mind, body, spirit, and emotion. In my worldview, men are more aligned along the mind-body axis and women along the spirit-emotion axis. This doesn't mean I think women are stupid and weak. It doesn't mean I think men are emotionless and non-spiritual. We are all a combination of all 4 aspects in varying degrees.

The natural combination of a man and a woman combines the strengths of all 4 aspects into a team that is stronger than any one person alone.

Who should be in control of this team? Well, if each has strengths and weaknesses, it makes sense for each to take the lead in those areas where they are strong, and to assume the role of a follower in those areas where they are weak. I don't need to be in control all the time. The long term success of the team is more important than stroking my ego.

If yer wearing one of those leather bras, you can roar at me all ya want.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

tirednurse said:


> WOW now Ekim, you better be careful!
> I totally believe men are the stronger physically, and according to the bible a man should be the head of the household. I also think women are smarter than most men because dispite our never shutting up ( ) we are always thinking and using both sides of our brains not just one part of it.
> We are a complement to men not compitition. Just wish people would remember that.
> 
> I happen to think the bra we spoke of to be very feminine. not at all tough as nails or macho.


Not sure how to take your post, but my post was not meant to be anything other than positive toward females. Maybe I didn't say it properly but I think indie took it the right way, you should too. If I was trying to be disrespectful it would have been quite obvious, as I am not PC. I might be old but I'm not blind nor dead and a good looking women is nothing to turn your eyes away from, and if she happens to be dressed in a certain way that draws more attention, say like a leather bra that is revealing, who am I to say "no" don't wear that, but didn't be miffed if guys stare either. That's all I'm sayin, just having some fun with indie, nothing was meant nor implied by me.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Leather, lace and guns - THAT'S the way to a mans..........heart..so to speak.

I rarely judge people at all - I figure they are pretty much whomever they want to be at the time and under those conditions.
When I do judge it is because of the actions they take. I tend to be a bit mistrustful of very pretty women until they show me they are safe to be around. That comes from having to be sure that no one assumes that the counselor/minister is doing something he shouldn't. I have worked with kids, married couples, families and single adults for many years and I have an unblemished reputation. I am proud of that because there are a lot of counselors / clergy that have been ruined by their passions or by lies about their passions.

Once I am comfortable I can be as "off-color" as is tolerated in joking around - I am human too. My wife likes to see that side of me in public sometimes. I think it lets her know that it isn't just habit that I make comments to her in private.


----------



## bluesoverlord (Nov 11, 2013)

indie said:


> Traditional native longbow.


As a bowyer and a long time longbow archer, several things come to mind to fix this:

1) Check your brace height. That is roughly the distance between the string and the bow. The best brace height is that which produces the highest arrow speed on the chronograph. In your case, the best brace height is the one that stops beating your forearm and still keeps your arrows at a reasonable speed, say greater than 170 fps. Changing brace height to lessen strikes to your forearm means making the string shorter by putting more twists in it before bracing it. That will flex the bow more thus increasing your brace height. Thrn it's just trial and error after that.

2) Ergonomics. There are lots of books on this but "Shoting the Bent Stick" is a great pamphlet to start. Grip will be a very important part of keeping the string from slapping you. If you allow the bow to twist after the loose, you may be getting hit this way.

3) Is your string centered, or are your limbs twisted? Sight down your braced bow and see if the string shadow is centered everywhere. I've seen strings centered over the ends of the limbs on "self bows" (is that what you have?), but project out away from the handle. This is a setup for failure. You would need a bowyer's help with this, and such is the fun with traditional/primitive bows.

4) the most obvious is to get an arm guard that fits. 3 Rivers Archery has a lot of choices, and if you are petite look in the kids section. If you primitive bow doesn't have an arrow shelf, and you are shooting off hand, then this would also be reason enough to consider the "Robin Hood" type glove/forearm guard combo. Google injuries you can get by shooting off hand....like feather quills piercing your first web space on your hand.

Hope that helps!


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks, blues! I'm getting frustrated because I can go for days without string slapping and then BAM! I will check brace height today. The hubs is home (woohoo! 6 weeks is a LONG time!) for his week and he does archery. We haven't gone out shooting yet but he already saw that I'm nocking it too low. I'm sure it will help a ton to have someone looking at what I'm doing wrong.

I'll check on the string being centered too, and I picked up a youth arm guard yesterday (ekim, if you're reading this, my daughter picked it out, calling it "princess," because it was pink and of course I thought of you).

Thanks again for the advice, blues! I might be hitting you up for more ideas soon.

And by the way, this longbow is still the coolest thing I think I've ever had. Can't hardly keep my hands off of it. 

And by the way more, welcome to the forum!


----------



## bluesoverlord (Nov 11, 2013)

I love all kinds of bows, but for me, the longbow is king. For some reason I was always drawn to them and found that one of my most favorite things I do is make self bows. I was particularly drawn to the simplicity of the Cherokee longbows made from black locust. Didn't know why, but at 46 I found out I'm 1/4 Cherokee. Go figure. 

I think maybe what you are feeling about your longbow, supposedly primitive as it may be, is a connection with your ancestors....it doesn't matter where they cam from they probably independently came up with something miraculous in their interpretation of the bent stick. There is so much physics that go into the lowly bow that even rivals the gun. For me, the wood is earthy and sensuous and I feel a connection to it when I shoot it. I know it's in my imagination, but there is a feeling of a connection to the kindred spirits of generations past. But, hey, I'd rather follow Pope and Youngs rules of fair chase than what most hunters do.

Back to making bows....there's also something very satisfying in taking a piece of wood and shaving the back down to a single growth ring and then tillering it to weight on the belly...and then sometimes heat treating it over a fire and soaking pig fat (lol, wish it was bear) into the wood, and then first seeing the arrow take flight!!!! Then the THWOP of the arrow striking! I did that from scratch! 

Oh well......being melodramatic. At least its a nice prepper skill to have.

Oh, I almost forgot.....I've read in this forum the longbow put down as too unwieldy in the bush. Hahahahaha, tell that to Howard Hill. Google that master!


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

I totally get what you mean! I also like the fact that aiming is intuitive instead of with all those bells and whistles. I was looking at hubby's compound yesterday and I'm like, wow, that's cheating almost! I want to keep at practicing for a while and eventually, once I feel confident enough in my abilities to know what it would take to put together a good bow, learn to make my own bows and arrows.

Thought I'd update you. With him here today, we worked on the brace height. I think it needs improvement still (ran out of practice time) but between the brace height and nock location, I'm seeing a TON of improvement today. HOORAY! It's been so frustrating watching them go all over the place when I feel like my form is fairly consistent. I'll go out tomorrow as long as I can and see how things go, but I'm really happy with how quickly it improved with just a few tweaks. Thanks again for your tips!


----------



## bluesoverlord (Nov 11, 2013)

It's a privilege to help. Keep at the instinctive shooting. It is the most rewarding skill in archery I can think of. I learned on a compound as a teenager. I wished I had learned to develop the innate skill of intuitive shooting first. And yet there is skill even in using a rifle, right? I just heard today a friend's husband got a deer with a .338 Lupua at 860 yards. Not sure that was a cool thing to do since I heard they were lucky. But those who possess that skill and can harvest from that distance have an enviable skill. I'm not as enamored of the 100 yard shot for skill in many cases, but kudos to the hunter that tries his best to shorten the distance as much as possible....for animal's sake. The ultimate skill for me would be stalking an animal with a long bow wearing wool or canvas in pastel. No attractant, blinds, nothing. Now there's nothing wrong with those as they put meat in the freezer, but the glory of fair chase with just a bent stick....that is skill. There are those who say hunting with a longbow is irresponsible since a compound will more efficiently kill. That's not always true. It's easier for a novice to get a clean kill with a compound, but an expert long bowman will do just fine. And, to my way of thinking, it just sweetens the deal if the longbow is just as powerful and yet made of a single piece of humble wood! 

Not sure why I went on like that. I guess I'm happy when I see that traditional/primitive archery still is attracting followers. If you ever decide to build your own bow, whether laminate or selfbow, the best resource are the 4 volumes of "The Bowyer's Bible", the first being the most important. 

Good luck!


----------

